# SQL Generator



## redpoint007 (22. Jan 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es ein generator der (erstellt mit z.B. excel oder csv) der aus einer Tabelle wie:

------      X

Y    -----4

also X ist zb Menge und Y ist Kosten

das Problem liegt daran, das dies eine f(x,y) funktion ist!

Also müssen 3 tabellen erstellt werten, 1 für X eine für Y und eine für den Wert (also zb 4, wie oben im Beispiel)

Gruß


----------



## Ebenius (22. Jan 2009)

Hä?


----------



## morphication (13. Feb 2009)

LoL! ein großes "Hä?" auch meinerseits. Sorry, aber aus dem Eintrag geht nicht hervor was du willst.

Passend zum Titel würde ich jedoch meine Frage stellen:
Kennt jemand eine freie java-Bibliobliothek, dass SQL Anweisungen generiert? Natürlich habe ich im Netz gesucht, wurde jedoch nicht fündig.

Hintergrund: Sobald man komplexere SQL-Anweisung generieren muss ist es ja oft so, dass man zum einen auf die korrekte Syntax achten soll und zum anderen sehr tiefe und komplexe Hierarchien besonders im WHERE-Teil der Anweisung hat. So. Ich möchte einfach eine externe Bibliothek, der sich mit dieser Problematik auskennt und all dies für mich erledigt. Damit ich dann z.B. nur sagen muss: sqlGenerator.addCondition(irgendwas), sqlGenerator.addFromTable(tabelle), usw.

danke im Voraus.


----------



## foobar (13. Feb 2009)

> Damit ich dann z.B. nur sagen muss: sqlGenerator.addCondition(irgendwas), sqlGenerator.addFromTable(tabelle), usw.


Klingt irgendwie nach Hibernates Criteria API:http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/reference/en/html/querycriteria.html


----------

